# 35 Gallon Planted Then and Now



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some images of my 35 gallon planted tank throughout its time as a planted setup. I moved into a new apartment at the beginning of October, so I changed the aquascaping a little bit with my fish mostly in mind. The filter is now a Hagen Aquaclear 50 (used to be a penguin mini), the substrate is silica. In late December I changed the lights from a 24 watt Aqua-glo to two 25 watt 6800k bulbs, so that my plants would still grow, and so the blues in my fish don't get washed out. The stocking is 5 Dicrossus filamentosus, 2 SAEs, 6 normani lampeyes, 2 BN plecos and 15-20 Corydoras pygmeaus. Enjoy!

June









July









August









September









November









January


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, what a difference the light change made. Are the two piles of moss the same or different? They look different to me, but I think it's just the placement in the tank and the way the photo was taken. Also, is that hygro in the right back corner? I have some in my tank that looks suspiciously like what you have in your November photo.

Looks great!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

NuclearTech said:


> Wow, what a difference the light change made. Are the two piles of moss the same or different? They look different to me, but I think it's just the placement in the tank and the way the photo was taken. Also, is that hygro in the right back corner? I have some in my tank that looks suspiciously like what you have in your November photo.
> 
> Looks great!


Yep that's giant hygro in the back corner. In the more recent photos you can see it closer to the front (and much shorter). I needs to be trimmed more often than I'm willing to trim it so I took a lot of it out. I had hoped the tangle of roots would facilitate my lampeyes breeding but no such luck. In the photos before I moved there were two types of moss, Java and Taiwan, I'm eliminated the majority of the Java moss so what you're seeing is recently moved Taiwan moss.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

I really like the look of that Taiwan moss...will keep that in mind for a future project.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

NuclearTech said:


> I really like the look of that Taiwan moss...will keep that in mind for a future project.


If you don't mind coming to pick it up, you're welcome to some of mine. I'm in the west end. Let me know and I'll save some for you instead of chucking it in the garbage when I trim it!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice improvement from the first pic to the last...thanks for sharing


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice improvement from the first pic to the last...thanks for sharing


Here's an update showing how badly I need to do a good trimming.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I had about 5 pounds of moss in there. I wonder if I should try the Taiwan moss as a carpet plant?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

nice tank...in definate need of a maincure...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

How about a moss wall?

http://www.pnaquaria.ca/ddeal/Constructing_a_Moss_Wall-186748.html

If you're planning to toss it, let me know, and I'll take a crack at making a moss wall.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm keeping the majority of it, I gave a bit out to share the love. When it gets large enough I think I'll try making a moss carpet.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I trimmed back the Ludwigia repens because it had gone crazy. I may actually try to get around to rescaping this tank one day... Maybe...  Here's an update!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic. Your checkerboard looks very happy.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

that looks amazing


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yes, the checkerboard is pretty content as he has his 3 girls with him and no competition. I never really realized how much more crowded the overgrown Ludwgia made the tank look.


----------

